# Ρήσεις περί μετάφρασης



## Costas (Aug 9, 2013)

Σκέφτηκα ότι θα είναι ευχάριστος και χρήσιμος ένας αποθέτης ρήσεων (λιγότερο ή περισσότερο αποφθεγματικών) για τη μετάφραση, και εγκαινιάζω:

"Silence is the common language, even when the words are not the same," she said. "If you commit to that path, your whole perspective of language and life is different. It's no longer a linguistic puzzle; it's something spiritual. You begin with an act of failure, in humbling yourself to the fact that you will never fully be able to translate the words - but as you travel backwards from that realization, images unravel themselves faster than you can chase them. I find it to be a more poetic way of approaching poetry, translation and the cultural differences we all encounter." (Fiona Sze-Lorrain)


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 9, 2013)

> *QUOTES ON TRANSLATION*
> 
> The translator is the secret master of the difference of languages, a difference he is not out to abolish, but rather one he puts to use as he brings violent or subtle changes to bear on his own language, thus awakening within it the presence of that which is at origin different in the original.
> Maurice Blanchot
> ...




Έτοιμο πάντα για τους φοιτητές μου... :)


----------

